# Does work visa prohibit self-employed income?



## wunxm (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm originally from USA and own an online business founded in USA.

I recently got a work visa (employment pass) to work in Malaysia for 2013 with an employer.

Is it a violation of my work visa to continue receiving income from my own business in USA, while earning job income from my employer in Malaysia?


----------



## fredcheong (Jan 4, 2013)

If your self employed income does not come into your bank account in Malaysia, that should be fine.
Of course transferring money from US to Malaysia occasionally wouldn't cause a problem.


----------

